# barbablu



## Old Asudem (11 Aprile 2008)

Il complesso di Barbablu. Psicologia della cattiveria e dell'odio
di Meynard Jean-Albert


Oggi ho visto la recensione di questo libro che m’interessa molto e che intendo leggere .
Pone fra  varie domande ,quella  se* cattivi si nasce o si diventa.*
La favola di barbablù è una favola che da piccola mi spaventava ma mi attraeva moltissimo. 

	
	
		
		
	


	




L’ho ritrovata on line e me la sono riletta tutta di un fiato.
E' sempre coinvolgente!
mi chiedo perché a volte siamo attratti da persone cattive o comunque, che esercitano un ruolo di carnefice (non sempre fino ai livelli di barbablù) e di dominio pur non essendo o considerandoci nè masochisti né inferiori. (s’è capito??)
E perché spesso si trovano (nei romanzi, nei film ) meno attraenti ed interessanti i buoni e molto più eccitanti e affascinanti i cattivi.
Comunque la chiave di lettura da adulti di questa fiaba è molto interessante e piena di soprese


----------



## Lettrice (11 Aprile 2008)

Perche' le vie del _male_ sono molto piu' interessanti...


----------



## Old Jesus (11 Aprile 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Perche' le vie del _male_ sono molto piu' interessanti...


Perchè la nostra vita è attesa del male supremo.... la morte.... 

E il male terreno ci fa sentire una infinita, lancinante nostalgìa.....


----------



## Old Asudem (11 Aprile 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Perche' le vie del _male_ sono molto piu' interessanti...


ok ma è per esorcizzarle o per cosa??
e può starci per film e racconti ma nella vita reale??


----------



## Lettrice (11 Aprile 2008)

Jesus ha detto:


> Perchè la nostra vita è attesa del male supremo.... la morte....
> 
> E il male terreno ci fa sentire una infinita, lancinante nostalgìa.....


Chi ti dice che la morte sia male?


----------



## Old Asudem (11 Aprile 2008)

Jesus ha detto:


> Perchè la nostra vita è attesa del male supremo.... la morte....
> 
> E il male terreno ci fa sentire una infinita, lancinante nostalgìa.....


io non considero la morte il male supremo.


----------



## Old Jesus (11 Aprile 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> io non considero la morte il male supremo.


Il male supremo in senso metafisico, ovviamente.....

In termini materiali.... Stai a parlare con uno che te ne può raccontare....


----------



## Lettrice (11 Aprile 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> ok ma è per esorcizzarle o per cosa??
> e può starci per film e racconti ma nella vita reale??


Da quello che ho capito tu parlavi di caratteri... spesso gli antagonisti risultano piu' affascinanti/attraenti delle eroine... banalizzando Willy Coyote piace piu' di Roadrunner... I meccanismi del male sono molto piu' complessi per questo affascinano... raggiungono vette di _grandiosita'_ e in genere il bene manco s'avvicina...


----------



## Old Asudem (11 Aprile 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Da quello che ho capito tu parlavi di caratteri... spesso gli antagonisti risultano piu' affascinanti/attraenti delle eroine... banalizzando Willy Coyote piace piu' di Roadrunner... I meccanismi del *male sono molto piu' complessi *per questo affascinano... raggiungono vette di _grandiosita'_ e in genere il bene manco s'avvicina...


e se invece fossero molto più semplici e comuni  del bene e fosse per questo che ne siamo in qualche modo attratti?


----------



## Old Asudem (11 Aprile 2008)

Jesus ha detto:


> Il male supremo in senso metafisico, ovviamente.....
> 
> In termini materiali.... Stai a parlare con uno che te ne può raccontare....



spiegati.
Perchè a me la morte non fa punto paura
ti dirò di più...a volte è vivere che mi terrorizza


----------



## Old Holly (11 Aprile 2008)

Il bene, la perfezione alla lunga sono noiosi, mentre il male è in qualche modo stimolante, come del resto la trasgressione; forse è per questo che ne siamo in qualche modo attratti.


----------



## Lettrice (11 Aprile 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> e se invece fossero molto più semplici e comuni  del bene e fosse per questo che ne siamo in qualche modo attratti?


Uhmmm non so potrebbe essere... ma il male e' permeato da una perversita' che trovo tutt'altro che semplice... parlo personalmente... vedi uno sta male e lo aiuti hai fatto del bene, ma il meccanismo e' semplice e' una risposta a una domanda... il male e i _maligni_ colpiscono a cazzo... come i serial killer... non so se mi spiego


----------



## Old Asudem (11 Aprile 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Uhmmm non so potrebbe essere... ma il male e' permeato da una perversita' che trovo tutt'altro che semplice... parlo personalmente... vedi uno sta male e lo aiuti hai fatto del bene, ma il meccanismo e' semplice e' una risposta a una domanda... il male e i _maligni_ colpiscono a cazzo... come i serial killer... non so se mi spiego



non ho capito mica....


----------



## Lettrice (11 Aprile 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> spiegati.
> Perchè a me la morte non fa punto paura
> ti dirò di più...a volte è vivere che mi terrorizza


Pure a me


----------



## Old Jesus (11 Aprile 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> spiegati.
> Perchè a me la morte non fa punto paura
> ti dirò di più...a volte è vivere che mi terrorizza


Allora: in termini metafisici io vedo la morte come il male supremo perchè è la negazione della vita, la cui conservazione (non in senso meramente biologico, però) è il bene assoluto.

In termini concreti non fa paura neanche a me. Anzi, è proprio questo che spiega, a mio modo di vedere, l'attrazione e il fascino che proviamo verso le cose maledette, le cose che finiscono, le cose che rasentano la fine..... L'ho chiamata nostalgia....


----------



## Old Asudem (11 Aprile 2008)

Jesus ha detto:


> Allora: in termini metafisici io vedo la morte come il male supremo* perchè è la negazione della vita*, la cui conservazione (non in senso meramente biologico, però) è il bene assoluto.
> 
> In termini concreti non fa paura neanche a me. Anzi, è proprio questo che spiega, a mio modo di vedere, l'attrazione e il fascino che proviamo verso le cose maledette, le cose che finiscono, le cose che rasentano la fine..... L'ho chiamata nostalgia....


ma non è vero!!
è il naturale termine non la negazione


----------



## Old Jesus (11 Aprile 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> ma non è vero!!
> è il naturale termine non la negazione


Continui ad esprimere un concetto biologico e non metafisico....


----------



## Lettrice (11 Aprile 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> non ho capito mica....


Quale parte?  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Il bene agisce in genere in risposta a una domanda... Gesu' fece miracoli per i ciechi o gli affamati... il meccanismo che provoca una buona azione e' solo la risposta a una richiesta...
Il male non agisce *logicamente*... non e' risposta a nessuna domanda... prendi un serial killer che che macchina, programma fino all'ossessione il piu' minimo dettaglio per compiere un male che e' assolutamente INUTILE... in questo meccanismo di inutilita' raggiunge vette di grandiosita' che il bene non raggiunge...la grandiosita' e la perversita' tirano piu' d'un carro di angeli


----------



## Lettrice (11 Aprile 2008)

La morte non e' negazione della vita... e' solo uno stato di cose diverso...


----------



## Old Jesus (11 Aprile 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> La morte non e' negazione della vita... e' solo uno stato di cose diverso...


Per chi crede nella vita ultraterrena, si


----------



## Old Giusy (11 Aprile 2008)

A me non fa paura la morte, solo le bugie e la mancanza di chiarezza nelle persone.
E sono attratta dal bene, il male non mi attira, anzi, vi dirò.... mi annoia....


----------



## Old Asudem (11 Aprile 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Quale parte?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ma è in questo che non concordo.
Io non ci vedo nessuna grandiosità... forse solo una sorta "d'invidia" per chi riesce a contrastare e superare il proprio senso del bene e a lasciarsi andare alle più orrende cattiverie..
forse non riesco a spiegarmi..
ti faccio un esempio cazzuto
in highlander la scena che mi è piaciuta di più è stata quando il cattivo prende la macchina e falcia chiunque si trovi davanti.. 

	
	
		
		
	


	




a me quella scena ..ha dato una sensazione stranissima come ...d'invidia..


----------



## Lettrice (11 Aprile 2008)

Jesus ha detto:


> Per chi crede nella vita ultraterrena, si


Io non ci credo assolutamente... dire _cambiamento di stato_ non necessariamente di riferisce a un concetto fisico materiale...


----------



## Old Asudem (11 Aprile 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Io non ci credo assolutamente... dire _cambiamento di stato_ non necessariamente di riferisce a un concetto fisico materiale...


crederci o no la morte è sola la fine NATURALE di qualcosa.


----------



## Old Jesus (11 Aprile 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Io non ci credo assolutamente... dire _cambiamento di stato_ non necessariamente di riferisce a un concetto fisico materiale...


Allora spiega cosa intendi per cambiamento di stato, perchè non ho capito


----------



## Old Jesus (11 Aprile 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> crederci o no la morte è sola la fine NATURALE di qualcosa.


Non ci piove. Ma non stiamo parlando di biologia, Asu....


----------



## brugola (11 Aprile 2008)

Jesus ha detto:


> Per chi crede nella vita ultraterrena, si


dammi retta...se non credi a una vita ultraterrena goditela senza pensare male della morte..


----------



## Old Jesus (11 Aprile 2008)

brugola ha detto:


> dammi retta...se non credi a una vita ultraterrena goditela senza pensare male della morte..


Anche tu non hai capito....

Io non penso male della morte. Tutt'altro.... Mi affascina....


----------



## Old Asudem (11 Aprile 2008)

Jesus ha detto:


> Anche tu non hai capito....
> 
> Io non penso male della morte. Tutt'altro.... Mi affascina....


a me non affascina affatto ma neanche mi fa paura.

cosa ci trovi di affascinante??


----------



## Mari' (11 Aprile 2008)

Il primo sintomo della morte è la  nascita. 
(Stanislaw J. Lec)


Solo che io non me lo ricordo


----------



## Lettrice (11 Aprile 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> crederci o no la morte è sola la fine NATURALE di qualcosa.


Infatti solo un cambiamento di stato da vivo a morto...


----------



## Old Jesus (11 Aprile 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> a me non affascina affatto ma neanche mi fa paura.
> 
> cosa ci trovi di affascinante??


E' un discorso lungo.... E questa non è la sede per tante ragioni....


----------



## Old Jesus (11 Aprile 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Infatti solo un cambiamento di stato da vivo a morto...


Si, vabbè......


----------



## Old Asudem (11 Aprile 2008)

qualcuno, mi sembra holly o giusy , ha scritto che la cattiveria alla lunga annoia.
Siete d'accordo?
io sì. Affascina per un po' poi rompe


----------



## Old Holly (11 Aprile 2008)

L'ha detto Giusy, io sostengo il contrario.
Precisando che TUTTO  alla lunga annoia...


----------



## Old Asudem (11 Aprile 2008)

Holly ha detto:


> L'ha detto Giusy, io sostengo il contrario.
> Precisando che TUTTO  alla lunga annoia...



tutto???????


----------



## Old Holly (11 Aprile 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> tutto???????


Sì tutto, troppo bene... troppo male.... no?!


----------



## Old Asudem (11 Aprile 2008)

Holly ha detto:


> Sì tutto, troppo bene... troppo male.... no?!


ah! ho capito
sì, forse si.


----------



## Lettrice (11 Aprile 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> ma è in questo che non concordo.
> Io non ci vedo nessuna grandiosità... forse solo una sorta "d'invidia" per chi riesce a contrastare e superare il proprio senso del bene e a lasciarsi andare alle più orrende cattiverie..
> forse non riesco a spiegarmi..
> ti faccio un esempio cazzuto
> ...



La grandiosita' del male non e' nell'azione in se quanto nella preparazione all'esecuzione...

Infatti spesso il male e' una liberazione dal buonismo imperante... come se odiare fosse una cosa sbagliata... cazzi!!!!


----------



## Lettrice (11 Aprile 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> qualcuno, mi sembra holly o giusy , ha scritto che la cattiveria alla lunga annoia.
> Siete d'accordo?
> io sì. Affascina per un po' poi rompe


Alla lunga tutto annoia... anche Jhonny Depp... il problema non e' alla lunga... l'attrazione si sa e' farlocca..


----------



## brugola (11 Aprile 2008)

come al solito il meglio sta nell'equilibrio...un pò santa un pò troia...


----------



## Old Asudem (11 Aprile 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> La grandiosita' del male non e' nell'azione in se quanto nella preparazione all'esecuzione...
> 
> Infatti spesso il male e' una liberazione dal buonismo imperante... *come se odiare fosse una cosa sbagliata*... cazzi!!!!


assolutamente no.
fa parte di noi e sarebbe una cazzata contrastare un tale sentimento 

ma odio e male non sempre sono legati 
a volte la cattiveria, quella che mi terrorizza, è naturale, genuina e senza senso indipendente  da un sentimento razionale come l'odio


----------



## Lettrice (11 Aprile 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> assolutamente no.
> fa parte di noi e sarebbe una cazzata contrastare un tale sentimento
> 
> ma odio e male non sempre sono legati
> a volte la cattiveria, quella che mi terrorizza, è naturale, genuina e senza senso indipendente  da un sentimento razionale come l'odio


Il mio era un esempio... odiare viene socialmente considerato MALE... e' quello che cercavo di spiegarti prima... il male e' spesso gratuito e' questo che affasciana maggiormente


----------



## Old Asudem (11 Aprile 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Il mio era un esempio... odiare viene socialmente considerato MALE... e' quello che cercavo di spiegarti prima... il male e' spesso gratuito e' questo che affasciana maggiormente


ok.
ma sai che sei meno scema di quanto credevo??


----------



## Lettrice (11 Aprile 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> ok.
> ma sai che sei meno scema di quanto credevo??



Tu no... navighi sul target di stupidita' che ti avevo assegnato...


----------



## brugola (11 Aprile 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> ok.
> ma sai che sei meno scema di quanto credevo??


non essere così affrettata....


----------



## Nobody (11 Aprile 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> ok.
> ma sai che sei meno scema di quanto credevo??


Dovevi crederla veramente esponenzialmente scema, allora!!!  

	
	
		
		
	


	




A parte tutto...io avverto il Male come assenza. Assenza di Bene...è come per la temperatura. Misura il Calore, mica misura il freddo!


----------



## Old Asudem (11 Aprile 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Tu no... navighi sul target di stupidita' che ti avevo assegnato...


ecco, quando metti lo sciatorino ti odio e ti farei del male fisico.....
e non sputtanatemi il thread


----------



## Lettrice (11 Aprile 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Dovevi crederla veramente esponenzialmente scema, allora!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ecco vedi io no... non vedo il male come assenza di bene... il male ha vita propria non in relazione all'assenza di un altro elemento..._ se non si capisce e' perche' mi sto faccendo il bicchierino di champagne offerto dal boss_...


----------



## Nobody (11 Aprile 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Ecco vedi io no... non vedo il male come assenza di bene... il male ha vita propria non in relazione all'assenza di un altro elemento..._ se non si capisce e' perche' mi sto faccendo il bicchierino di champagne offerto dal boss_...


Io invece intendo il vero male così...una minore energia, cla cui carenza incrementa il disordine. Apparentemente, il male sembra aver vita propria...ma io lo vedo come carenza di Chi. 
E come per il calore...a parità di massa (di coscienza, non fisica ovviamente)...una coscineza molto evoluta, può fare un grande male se possiede poco Chi.


----------



## Old Asudem (11 Aprile 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Io invece intendo il vero male così...una minore energia, cla cui carenza incrementa il disordine. Apparentemente, il male sembra aver vita propria...ma io lo vedo come carenza di Chi.
> E come per il calore...a parità di massa (di coscienza, non fisica ovviamente)...una coscineza molto evoluta, può fare un grande male se possiede poco Chi.


me lo spieghi che non ho capito??
cioè, il male vive solo in carenza di bene?


----------



## Lettrice (11 Aprile 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Io invece intendo il vero male così...una minore energia, cla cui carenza incrementa il disordine. Apparentemente, il male sembra aver vita propria...ma io lo vedo come carenza di Chi.
> E come per il calore...a parità di massa (di coscienza, non fisica ovviamente)...una coscineza molto evoluta, può fare un grande male se possiede poco Chi.



Non credo tu possa paragonare il male a un elemento fisico come il calore... comunque non funge perche' certe volte il male non e' tanto intelligente... il male affascina... ma in se e' stupido come chi opera per il male... inzomma non e' che la coscienza sia poi cosi' evoluta... non lo so continuo a vedere le due cose come separate... anche perche' spesso coabitano tranquillamente nello stesso individuo...


----------



## Nobody (11 Aprile 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> me lo spieghi che non ho capito??
> cioè, il male vive solo in carenza di bene?


Certo..io la vedo così. Il vero male è solo carenza di Bene. Non parliamo di male e bene moralemente concepiti dall'uomo comune. 
Il vero Bene può essere molto lontano da noi...addirittura sgradevole.


----------



## Nobody (11 Aprile 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Non credo tu possa paragonare il male a un elemento fisico come il calore... comunque non funge perche' certe volte il male non e' tanto intelligente... il male affascina... ma in se e' stupido come chi opera per il male... inzomma non e' che la coscienza sia poi cosi' evoluta... non lo so continuo a vedere le due cose come separate... anche perche' spesso coabitano tranquillamente nello stesso individuo...


L'assenza è stupidita...inconsapevolmente rafforzi la mia tesi. Coabitano apparentemente...perchè il male in sè non esiste. Prendi una pentola, mettici un litro d'acqua. Portala a 50°. Se la porti a 70, semplicemente le sue molecole vibrano più violentemente...possiedono più energia. Ma la natura dell'acqua la coscienza) è la stessa per le due pentole. Solo, la più calda è più buona. Ha più Chi.


----------



## Lettrice (11 Aprile 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> L'assenza è stupidita...inconsapevolmente rafforzi la mia tesi. Coabitano apparentemente...perchè il male in sè non esiste. Prendi una pentola, mettici un litro d'acqua. Portala a 50°. Se la porti a 70, semplicemente le sue molecole vibrano più violentemente...possiedono più energia. Ma la natura dell'acqua la coscienza) è la stessa per le due pentole. Solo, la più calda è più buona. Ha più Chi.



Ma tu parti dal presupposto che la tua toria regga... come dire il bene e' male in assenza di temperatura... ma quindi il male non e' assenza di bene... c'e' un terzo incomodo che e' la coscienza...

Riformulo... tu dici che il male e' assenza di bene non mi piace... piuttosto preferisco male e bene sono la stessa cosa ma si manifesta o l'uno o l'altro (o entrambi) in assenza o presenza di coscienza... 

Vado a rifilare il flute


----------



## Old Vulvia (11 Aprile 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> Il complesso di Barbablu. Psicologia della cattiveria e dell'odio
> di Meynard Jean-Albert
> 
> 
> ...


Bella domanda, a cui non so rispondere per la verità.  

	
	
		
		
	


	




Non ho ancora letto il resto degli interventi ma io penso da sempre, contrariamente a quel che pensano molti, che le cose buone insegnano più e meglio di quelle dolorose o cattive, è solo che fanno molto meno rumore e appaiono dovute o scontate.

Trovo che fare il bene sia più difficile che fare il male. Quest'ultima mi appare come la via più facile e per questo illusoriamente più affascinante. Trovo allo stesso modo illusorio il senso di potere che conferisce l'esercizio del male.


----------



## Old Asudem (11 Aprile 2008)

Vulvia ha detto:


> Bella domanda, a cui non so rispondere per la verità.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


direi che insegnano entrambe.
quello su cui concordo pienamente è che sia molto più facile fare il male che il bene.


----------



## Lettrice (11 Aprile 2008)

Vulvia ha detto:


> Bella domanda, a cui non so rispondere per la verità.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Questo e' vero... ma credo che lo sia per una questione di vulnerabilita' e ingratitudine umana...


----------



## Nobody (11 Aprile 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Ma tu parti dal presupposto che la tua toria regga... come dire il bene e' male in assenza di temperatura... ma quindi il male non e' assenza di bene... c'e' un terzo incomodo che e' la coscienza...
> 
> Riformulo... tu dici che il male e' assenza di bene non mi piace... piuttosto preferisco male e bene sono la stessa cosa ma si manifesta o l'uno o l'altro (o entrambi) in assenza o *presenza di coscienza*...
> 
> Vado a rifilare il flute


Nulla si manifesta senza coscienza...altro che bene e male. Non si manifesta l'intero mondo. Questo è scontato per me. Senza coscienza, la luna esiste? Ovvio che no. 
Figuriamoci il bene...


----------



## Old Giusy (11 Aprile 2008)

Ma quindi il bene e il male non esistono senza la morale?
O meglio, sono concetti che si possono chiarire solo con una morale?


----------



## Nobody (11 Aprile 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Ma quindi il bene e il male non esistono senza la morale?
> O meglio, sono concetti che si possono chiarire solo con una morale?


La morale col Bene e col Male non c'entra assolutamente nulla, IMHO.


----------



## Old Asudem (11 Aprile 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> La morale col Bene e col Male non c'entra assolutamente nulla, IMHO.


bhè proprio nulla no.
non del tutto ma che la morale o codice etico c'entrino.. credo di sì


----------



## Lettrice (11 Aprile 2008)

La morale e' soggettiva... quello che una persona considera moralmente sbagliato per un altro puo' essere giusto... quoto MM la morale con bene e male non c'entra nulla


----------



## Old Giusy (11 Aprile 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> La morale col Bene e col Male non c'entra assolutamente nulla, IMHO.


Quindi a cosa si fa riferimento quando definiamo i concetti di bene e male?


----------



## Old Asudem (11 Aprile 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> La morale e' soggettiva... quello che una persona considera moralmente sbagliato per un altro puo' essere giusto... quoto MM la morale con bene e male non c'entra nulla


la morale comune....è comune..
nessuno pensa che uccidere non sia sbagliato, ad esempio


----------



## Mari' (11 Aprile 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> la morale comune....è comune..
> * nessuno pensa che uccidere non sia sbagliato, ad esempio*


dipende chi uccidi  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  c'e' il rischio di passare per "Eroe" in certi casi


----------



## Old Asudem (11 Aprile 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> dipende chi uccidi
> 
> 
> 
> ...


immaginavo una risposta simile...
in realtà se uccisi vieni sempre punito
anche per leggittima difesa o con giusta causa


----------



## Lettrice (11 Aprile 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Nulla si manifesta senza coscienza...altro che bene e male. Non si manifesta l'intero mondo. Questo è scontato per me. Senza coscienza, la luna esiste? Ovvio che no.
> Figuriamoci il bene...


Allora fammi ri-ri-formulare... logico che senza coscienza nulla accade... come chiedere a una pianta di fare altro che vegetare...  

	
	
		
		
	


	









diciamo attitudine... Se bene e male sono la stessa entita' e' l'attitudine dei diversi esseri umani ... il classico libero arbitrio di Arancia Meccanica


----------



## Lettrice (11 Aprile 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> la morale comune....è comune..
> nessuno pensa che uccidere non sia sbagliato, ad esempio


Dipende... un assassino non lo trova sbagliato... lo trova eccitante ed una necessita' per lui


----------



## Old Asudem (11 Aprile 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Dipende... un assassino non lo trova sbagliato... lo trova eccitante ed una necessita' per lui


vabbè, ma allora che discorso è??
per questo dicevo che la morale c'entra,
se no è relativo e personale per ciascuno


----------



## Lettrice (11 Aprile 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> vabbè, ma allora che discorso è??
> per questo dicevo che la morale c'entra,
> se no è relativo e personale per ciascuno



La morale e' soggettiva... non confondere la morale con le regole sociali


----------



## Old Asudem (11 Aprile 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> La morale e' soggettiva... non confondere la morale con le regole sociali


sì, hai ragione.
la propria morale è diversa da individuo a individuo.


----------



## Fedifrago (11 Aprile 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Dipende... un assassino non lo trova sbagliato... lo trova eccitante ed una necessita' per lui


L'assassino, la maggior parte delle volte, lo trova sbagliato, altro che cotiche...se no perchè nasconderebbe (o tenterebbe di farlo) l'aver ucciso?


----------



## Lettrice (11 Aprile 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> L'assassino, la maggior parte delle volte, lo trova sbagliato, altro che cotiche...se no perchè nasconderebbe (o tenterebbe di farlo) l'aver ucciso?


Perche' sa che e' socialmente sbagliato... ma non moralmente...non per lui


----------



## Fedifrago (11 Aprile 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Perche' sa che e' socialmente sbagliato... ma non moralmente...non per lui


Non è detto...basta vedere alcuni pentiti che son stati sicari...credo che soffochino denttro di loro la condanna per quello che stan facendo...ma lo sanno!


----------



## Lettrice (12 Aprile 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Non è detto...basta vedere alcuni pentiti che son stati sicari...credo che soffochino denttro di loro la condanna per quello che stan facendo...ma lo sanno!


Un sicario e' assassino per soldi... non e' la stessa cosa...non lo fanno per pura cattiveria... e' solo un lavoro paragonabile alle prostitute che non fanno sesso per amore... io parlo di assassini che uccidono per il solo piacere di farlo...


----------



## Old Asudem (12 Aprile 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Un sicario e' assassino per soldi... non e' la stessa cosa...non lo fanno per pura cattiveria... e' solo un lavoro paragonabile alle prostitute che non fanno sesso per amore... io parlo di *assassini che uccidono per il solo piacere di farlo*...


lo fanno perchè disturbati da psicosi o disturbi  mentali (riduttivo ma s'è capito)di gente che ammazza per il gusto di farlo non credo ce ne sia poi tanta.
lo fa per vendetta, per passione (delitti passionali) per soldi e per sa il cazzo ma perchè gode a farlo spero non ce ne siano tanti...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (12 Aprile 2008)

Holly ha detto:


> Il bene, la perfezione alla lunga sono noiosi, mentre il male è in qualche modo stimolante, come del resto la trasgressione; forse è per questo che ne siamo in qualche modo attratti.


Ecco perché sono così noiosa!


----------



## Old fischio (12 Aprile 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Ecco perché sono così noiosa!


cucciola ma non che non sei noiosa... avrai anche tu i tuoi lati malefici!

 bene e male.. due facce della stessa medaglia.. tranne per dio, allah e qualcun altro della squadra!


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (12 Aprile 2008)

fischio ha detto:


> cucciola ma non che non sei noiosa... avrai anche tu i tuoi lati malefici!
> 
> bene e male.. due facce della stessa medaglia.. tranne per dio, allah e qualcun altro della squadra!


Ad esempio verso chi mi chiama cucciola e non ci ho scambiato neanche un post...


----------



## Old fischio (12 Aprile 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Ad esempio verso chi mi chiama cucciola e non ci ho scambiato neanche un post...


brava.. vedi migliori.. continua così cucciola!


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (12 Aprile 2008)

fischio ha detto:


> brava.. vedi migliori.. continua così cucciola!


Se vuoi ti aspetto in Scannatoio


----------



## Old fischio (12 Aprile 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Se vuoi ti aspetto in Scannatoio


ti sei già iscritta alla gara? ...ma no, ci sono altri modi per le schermaglie e varie..


----------



## Old Addos (12 Aprile 2008)

*Facile*

In genere , i buoni sono delle gran borse ; il cattivo è più divertente , in quanto trasgressivo ; 

personalmente , ho molto in simpatia i rapinatori di banche , ci vuole un gran fegato ;

viceversa , i sequestratori ed i bombaroli li detesto , in fondo sono dei vili.


----------



## Nobody (14 Aprile 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Allora fammi ri-ri-formulare... logico che senza coscienza nulla accade... come chiedere a una pianta di fare altro che vegetare...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Si...direi che _attitudine_ va bene...la coscienza possiede un'attitudine. Se non è mai stata scaldata, e/o se è nata refrattaria al calore...possiederà poco bene.


----------



## Nobody (14 Aprile 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> *La morale e' soggettiva*... non confondere la morale con le regole sociali

















Ogni cosa è soggettiva (tranne Una) ...figuriamoci la morale.


----------



## Lettrice (14 Aprile 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Ogni cosa è soggettiva (tranne Una) ...figuriamoci la morale.


Scusa cosa non e' soggettivo?


----------



## Nobody (14 Aprile 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Scusa cosa non e' soggettivo?


Dimmi secondo te cosa poterbbe non esserlo.


----------



## Lettrice (14 Aprile 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Si...direi che _attitudine_ va bene...la coscienza possiede un'attitudine. *Se non è mai stata scaldata, e/o se è nata refrattaria al calore...possiederà poco bene*.


Cosa intendi per scaldata?


----------



## Nobody (14 Aprile 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Cosa intendi per scaldata?


mi riferivo alla metafora del calore...visto come bene. Certe pentole d'acqua(coscienze) non sono mai state messe sul fuoco...o era troppo basso. Oppure, chissà perchè, la pentola era refrattaria al calore.


----------



## Lettrice (14 Aprile 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> mi riferivo alla metafora del calore...visto come bene. Certe pentole d'acqua(coscienze) non sono mai state messe sul fuoco...o era troppo basso. Oppure, chissà perchè, la pentola era refrattaria al calore.



Ma cosi' sembra che il male possa venir provocato... che in certo senso e' vero.. pero' quello non e' il male che mi affascina... il male che mi affascina e' quello che non ha _scusanti_


----------



## Nobody (14 Aprile 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Ma cosi' sembra che il male possa venir provocato... che in certo senso e' vero.. pero' quello non e' il male che mi affascina... il male che mi affascina e' quello che non ha _scusanti_


Ma in un certo qual modo, il male ha sempre scusanti...il male è "necessario". 
Anche Gesù lo disse...è necessario che lo scandalo (il male) ci sia. Ma guai a chi provoca lo scandalo.
Un'apparente contraddizione.


----------



## Lettrice (14 Aprile 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Ma in un certo qual modo, il male ha sempre scusanti...il male è "necessario".
> Anche Gesù lo disse...è necessario che lo scandalo (il male) ci sia. Ma guai a chi provoca lo scandalo.
> Un'apparente contraddizione.


Se dio creo' tutto creo' anche il male... ma ci disse di essere buoni... ma ci diede anche il libero arbitrio... a me piu' che contraddizione mi sembra proprio una presa per il culo... 

	
	
		
		
	


	





E' necessario per bilanciare


----------



## Nobody (14 Aprile 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Se dio creo' tutto creo' anche il male... ma ci disse di essere buoni... ma ci diede anche il libero arbitrio... a me piu' che contraddizione mi sembra proprio una presa per il culo...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Esatto...gli opposti son necessari nell'immanente. Se dio esiste, non è onnipotente come banalmente pensiamo.


----------



## Lettrice (14 Aprile 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Esatto...gli opposti son necessari nell'immanente. Se dio esiste, non è onnipotente come banalmente pensiamo.


Lo si pensa onnipotente per comodita'... altrimenti come fai a vergognarti di fare certe cose in privato... ed ecco il _dio vede_


----------



## Nobody (14 Aprile 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Lo si pensa onnipotente per comodita'... altrimenti come fai a vergognarti di fare certe cose in privato... ed ecco il _dio vede_


vede e poi provvede... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Andremo tutti all'inferno....tutti!


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (14 Aprile 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> vede e poi provvede...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


per quello che mi riguarda, è una cosa di cui sono stata convinta; così come son certa che sarò in ottima e abbondante compagnia....


----------



## Lettrice (14 Aprile 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> vede e poi provvede...
> 
> 
> 
> ...





















Se anche fosse non vedo l'ora... c'ho due o tre domande da fare a Dante...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (14 Aprile 2008)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> per quello che mi riguarda, è una cosa di cui sono stata convinta; così come son certa che sarò in ottima e abbondante compagnia....


Parlate per voi!


----------



## Nobody (14 Aprile 2008)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> per quello che mi riguarda, è una cosa di cui sono stata convinta; così come son certa che sarò in ottima e abbondante compagnia....


La compagnia sarà più che abbondante...visto che ci andremo tutti. Soprattutto gli iscritti a questo sito.


----------



## Nobody (14 Aprile 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Se anche fosse non vedo l'ora... c'ho due o tre domande da fare a Dante...


Io a Francesca...


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (14 Aprile 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Parlate per voi!


 
ma tu sei Ritrovata, sei fuori dai giochi....


----------



## Old Asudem (16 Aprile 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> La compagnia sarà più che abbondante...visto che ci andremo tutti. Soprattutto gli iscritti a questo sito.
















   col piffero.

io volo dritta dritta in paradiso  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  e vi farà le cornina da lassù


----------



## Lettrice (16 Aprile 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> col piffero.
> 
> io volo dritta dritta in paradiso
> 
> ...



No le cornine te le facciamo noi da laggiu'... visto che lassu dev'essere na palla...


----------



## Old Asudem (16 Aprile 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> No le cornine te le facciamo noi da laggiu'... visto che lassu dev'essere na palla...



ma mica mi fermo lì...
proseguo


----------

